# Damian's 14ft Aluminum V Mods



## damianz31 (Mar 16, 2015)

My 14ft V Starcraft Project

I finished the trailer by sanding it then spraying primer then black rust-oleum. Trailer turned out good.
On to the boat,
I took the benches out, left the side planks that were holding the benches in, they will help with the rebuilding process.
I also power washed the whole boat with sand and water mix which took all the paint off nicely and made boat nice and clean.

Boat
Before


Seats Taken Out



Trailer Before



Trailer After Sanding






Need to figure out paint to use for outside of boat, paint will need to last long periods in water when fishing...
Boat power washed with sand


----------



## damianz31 (Mar 16, 2015)

1. I need to figure out paint for boat
2. Another thing i want to add is to the trailer and that is another "rack?" to hold boat in place.
What i mean (the carpet covered piece of wood or metal that holds boat onto trailer)
I have two that go under boat when boat comes onto trailer
I want to make 2 more on the side (one on each side) to hold the boat in place and not let boat go side to side
When i first purchased boat i had to tie down the boat around the center so that boat didn't roll off...
I would like to build two racks one on each side to the trailer
Any suggestions?


----------



## BassFishVA (Mar 16, 2015)

They have kits you can by to do what you are talking about. However you can do the same thing by welding or boating a couple pieces of aluminum or metal to the back side of the boat extending out at an angle around the lights. Then just mount a bunk on each of them and you are done. My suggestion is to look through other builds to get ideas. Plenty of guys have done what your talking about
Good look and look forward to more pics!


----------



## RedRockHunters (Apr 24, 2015)

Hows the boat coming along? Any more pics of upgrades?


----------



## damianz31 (Apr 24, 2015)

Its coming... Im still at school so the only times i have to work on it is the weekends when i come home. I got two coats of paint on the bottom and i will start the sides this weekend or next weekend. Once school ends it will be a much faster process since i will have time.


----------



## RedRockHunters (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey,
Yeah i hear ya. I go to school 8 -11 m-f and then work from 12 -8 pm. I just got a StarCraft 14ft V-hull. Can't wait to start working on it tomorrow. Going to be a slow process since I have never worked on something like this before. You're boat is looking good so far. Here is a pic of the one i JUST GOT.


----------



## damianz31 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah that one looks really clean already! I got mine for really cheap but it is a little messed up with paint and stuff. I kinda wanted a project thought it would be fun. I have a good idea of what i will be doing so we will see how it turns out!


----------



## AZwadder (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey Damian, nice start! Love StarCraft boats, easy to work with and endless possibilities.
Do you attend Mchenry HS ? Graduated there in 1972 (yikes) spent my summers on Wonder Lake and chasing girls on the Fox River.
Looking good so far, best of luck to you.


----------



## damianz31 (Apr 25, 2015)

Graduated from McHenry, in College now, live in Wonder Lake, i bought the boat to use on wonder lake, i spent a lot of time fishing from shore over the past years... Time to change it up and experience fishing from a boat.


----------



## AZwadder (Apr 25, 2015)

Ha, small world! My nephew and his family still live there, as well as some old Harrison buddies. Take care, and Good Fishing in that new boat!


----------



## damianz31 (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you hopefully i get it done soon!


----------



## kcsphil (Apr 27, 2015)

damianz31 said:


> 1. I need to figure out paint for boat
> 2. Another thing i want to add is to the trailer and that is another "rack?" to hold boat in place.
> What i mean (the carpet covered piece of wood or metal that holds boat onto trailer)
> I have two that go under boat when boat comes onto trailer
> ...



So what you are referring to is the Bunks - they are usually covered dimensional lumber covered in outdoor carpet - though I have seen highend trailers with Teflon tops bolted to wooden or metal frames.

If you still have them, look at the ones you took off the boat to see the size lumber you need.

Then you have to bend some angle steel or iron (!) into uprights that match your boat's hull shape, and bolt them to the trailer. Bolt a couple bunks (one on each side) to the angle iron and you are all set.

There are probably pictures on the internet somewhere.

Good luck!


----------



## damianz31 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah thanks, i figured it out a while ago actually, i ordered 2 bunk brackets that will extend the piece of wood and carpet a little longer, because the current way the trailer was built only used 2 brackets and it wasn't very stable. Im putting the two other brackets toward the front of the trailer more and extend the wood/carpet so the boat will be more stable on the trailer. Once school ends in 1 more week!! i will be getting to work on this boat!


----------



## damianz31 (May 16, 2015)

Update


----------



## damianz31 (May 16, 2015)

Im going to carefully paint the letters white.

I have question about the transom, or any ideas for it.
Ive seen a lot of posts about not using treated wood. 
Ive looked it up but i can't tell if it is or not

My dad cut these out a while back, but i asked him if this is treated wood or not and neither of us know. He used this decking material since he has a lot from work. Its a plastic material but is really heavy for such small pieces.


What he used



Should i use these pieces or find a more suitable material?
I also will probably paint it the color of boat or something and i was just testing if the paint stuck and it did.


----------



## Skiffing (May 16, 2015)

That's composite wood - great to use.

It's wood chips with plastic formed under heat & pressure. Should be pretty slippery and make launching very.


----------



## huntinfool (May 16, 2015)

Looking good so far.
Not too many Damian's in the world, good to meet another.


----------



## damianz31 (May 16, 2015)

Skiffing said:


> That's composite wood - great to use.
> 
> It's wood chips with plastic formed under heat & pressure. Should be pretty slippery and make launching very.



It would be used in the transom... so would it still be good to use? its really heavy also, i don't know if that will be good or not...


----------



## damianz31 (May 16, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> Looking good so far.
> Not too many Damian's in the world, good to meet another.



Thanks! And its a pretty common Polish name


----------



## huntinfool (May 16, 2015)

Huh, well I'm not polish, I'm German. ( or my descendants are.)


----------



## Skiffing (May 19, 2015)

damianz31 said:


> Skiffing said:
> 
> 
> > That's composite wood - great to use.
> ...




I wouldn't. I don't think it has the strength. See if the store has specs on it for fiber density and modulus of elasticity.


----------



## damianz31 (May 21, 2015)

Finally done with trailer after part came in and came up with any idea on how to extend the bunks 

The bunks originally were on one bracket each and moved vertically, and allowed boat to rest on rollers for the most part



Now the boat lays on the bunk and is a lot more stable side to side and sits very nicely.



This was the idea that was created because there was no way to extend the bunk on a square bracket because it would have been crooked aligning with trailer.





Also got the Starcraft name finished, i think it turned out decent



And now onto the transom, have to find wood that will do the job, I've read a lot on the forum people saying not to use treated wood because it won't go good with the aluminum so i will keep that in mind and hopefully find some wood that will be usable.


----------



## kcsphil (May 22, 2015)

you can do a lot for the transom with either high quality 3/4 inch ply or a solid not warped piece of 5/4 lumber that's the depth you need. I say use 5/4 because its actually a full inch thick - 1/X is usually 3/4's inches and may not be strong enough depending on the depth of your transom. Either way you go, sealing it properly (including the edges) is a must to keep rot down. Personally I'd coat it in West Marine Epoxy with three coats, sanding lightly between each. If you wanted to have some real fun you could encapsulate the transom in fiberglass before you install it. Then make sure to seal it properly to the hull with a good, stays flexible sealant.


----------



## damianz31 (May 23, 2015)

Okay thanks kscphil ! I will be getting wood soon! 
Ive been going around garage sales looking if there is anything useful for my boat and found this motor.
Didn't buy it yet just trying to see any input from others if it is worth it or not!
They said $70 with the gas can, and it works according to sellers.

Any input on this would be great!


It is a Chrysler 9.9


----------



## sonny.barile (May 23, 2015)

$70 is a steal. Even if you had to replace all the replaceables. Just make sure parts are still available.


----------



## bridgeman (May 23, 2015)

support on the ends with some blocks and stand in the middle and see how much it flexes, if it bends more than an inch or so it probably won't work for you


----------

